# Feedback Please: BACHMANN G SCALE CLIMAX , & BACHMANN G SCALE 36 TON-2 TRUCK SHAY



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

I buy LGB locomotive, never have owned Bachman and never seen one in Real. I know some you owned different Brand Model.
What can you say about this Models.
Feedback Please: BACHMANN G SCALE CLIMAX , & BACHMANN G SCALE 36 TON-2 TRUCK SHAY

By the way, How do you post a picture ? in this Forum. can sombody point a lead...

I appreciate the reply.
Rudy


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Which version of the Climax? The older version or the one that's just been released? (i.e., the one that will cost you $300 or the one that will cost you $700?) Aesthetically they're very similar, and both very well done. The new version comes with a number of different stacks and coal and oil loads for the fuel bunker so you can customize your loco to a degree. Mechanically the new one is a vast improvement over the old with brass gearing and ball bearings on the axles. It runs very smoothly and quietly. (Coincidentally, the ebay ad at the bottom of the page is currently showing a Climax. That's the old version.) 

So long as the Shay has the newer production trucks, you should be good there. I forget how you tell the difference, but unless you're buying someone's used Shay, the chances are good that it's got the updated trucks. I've only seen them run at shows, but they've got a good reputation. 

As for posting photos, look at the top of the Photography forum for instructions. Your photo has to exist on the web somewhere, if your ISP gives you space, or if you're a 1st-class member here, or Photobucket, etc. Also, PLEASE limit your photos to 800 pixels wide. 

Later, 

K


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rudy 
I have a climax the older one and a 38 ton 2 truck shay and they are both great engines. Compared with a couple of LGB I have, a 2 4 0 and a Forney, the Bachmann engines blow the LGB away with detail and pulling power. The bachmann might not be as robust and long lived as the German made engines but they should give you good long service as long as you keep all the little moving parts lubricated. The smoke units on the LGB are better than the Bachmann. The Bachmanns have cool fireboxes that flicker. Both Shay and Climax are 1:20 scale but the Climax is naturally smaller and will look not so out of place as the Shay will next to your LGB units. 
The 38 ton shay came with the upgraded trucks whereas the 36 ton can be upgraded with the metal ones but I believe they are about $125+ in addition to the engine. There are a few Climax engines coming up on Ebay and they usually go for around $300. Pick one up you will not be dissapointed and if you are then you can resell, they hold their value well. 
Todd


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

if you want info on the older models, go to the links below. I have no experience with the newer ones. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------

